# Got my Look 555 yesterday...



## DoubleT (Feb 27, 2006)

and rode it today for about 40 km, not much but enough to say I really like the response of the bike esp. when sprinting. The Centaur compact crankset was great and really helped on the hills. I have to admit, I really like the Centaur a lot better than Ultegra. And I am told by Campy Nuts that Campys improve with age. Wow! Got the Taxc tao bottle cages added on today after a decision that carbon cages are way too pricey and not worth it for me. Now I gotta update all my cycling wear to match the bike. Geez!
Pics to come soon!


----------

